# Advice for beginners driving to Copenhagen



## bazgreener (Dec 21, 2010)

hi,
I am hoping that we could get some advice regarding a trip to copenhagen next year. We are buying a motorhome early next year, something like a rollerteam 600g or rimor superbrig 687 sized van and want to take our kids to the bmx world championships in Copenhagen in July. I have found a site not far from the event called citycamp (basically a big carpark with hookups) but wanted some tips on the best route to drive and where we could stop over on the way there. We will be using the eurotunnel from Folkstone.

many thanks
Barrie


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,
We went to Copenhagen from Rotterdam a few years ago. Can't be certain of the exact route, but we went south of Hamburg which meant catching a ferry from Putgarden (think thats how you spell it) in Germany to Denmark. This was in July and there were massive queues. We hadn't booked but got on the first ferry no problem.
The return journey was via Odense and then south back to Germany. This involved a toll bridge which was quite expensive and quite long. Which ever way you go a toll of some kind has to be paid.
As i said it was a good few years ago so I can't recall any prices, but it was well worth the trip.
Alan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Viamichelin will give the route....either route mentioned by Alan is fine.........I would go one way and return the other way :wink: 
HTH.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Which ever way you go take lots of dosh. There is a reason that you don't see many fat people in Denmark.

The campsites are also expensive

Derek


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We drove that way in June from the tunnel. It depends how far and fast you drive, we were on our way to Norway but went via the Danish islands.

We used Viamichelin for the route and used Stellplatz in Germany.
Route was Gent, Antwerp,Eindhoven, Duisberg, Osnabruck, Bremen, Hamburg, Flensburg, Kolding, Odense to Copenhagen.

The only toll was the bridge/tunnel between Odense and Copenhagen which cost 280DKK for 5.98metre length.

On way back we stopped at the city centre parking, 225DKK per night inc electric, good info from man in charge.

Hope this helps, regards.


----------



## bazgreener (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Do you have to pay the toll going both directions on the bridge?


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Not sure about that Baz, we paid going from Copenhagen to Odense. Perhaps someone else would have travelled in the other direction.
Alan


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

bazgreener said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Do you have to pay the toll going both directions on the bridge?


Yes you pay both ways, it is a few years since we did a trip across to Sweden, it was expensive then being about £22 for the first bridge then about £40 for the crossing into Sweden and that was for under 3500kg.
Looking at it some time ago for over 3500kg it was more like £40 the first one way and £80 the second one way if i remember rightly.

RD


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Copenhagen has very good public transport to get in and out of the centre. You can buy a ticket with 10 journeys that you use automatically for the trains.
The bridge is the Storebælt and charges are as on the link below
Toll Charges
Bridge is pretty spectacular although the one that links Copenhagen to Malmo is more spectacular (and more expensive!)
Oresund Bridge

We toured Scandinavia going out through Norway and back through Sweden, Denmark Germany and Holland. The motorways from the French border to Copenhagen are free. Dover Dunkirk by ferry might be better than the Chunnel. Maybe Harwich Hook or Harwich Esjberg for one way? Harwich Esjberg is an obvious route to take the bridge across mainland Denmark and the Danish Islands. The ferry route to the German mainland doesn't need booking and might be easy to use to return to UK. We didn't use it as we had some campsites to visit in North Germany and Holland on the way back. You'd pick up info for the ferry in Tourist Info in Copenhagen. Fantastic City to visit although when we visited earlier this year the "Little mermaid" was at a trade fair in the Far East!
We used a Camping Cheque Campsite 
Absalon Camping
They sorted train tickets for us to the centre. The country is flat and well served by motorways so you can usually make good daily distances. Just north of Dunkirk is an aire at Hondschoote which would make a good overnight stop if heading for the port or getting a late ferry out of UK. Wild camping not allowed in Holland. Plenty of Stellplatz in Germany. See Reviews Section on this forum.

Steve

If you want any more details feel free to PM.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Another site worth considering is in the MHF data base >here<

When we went from Calais, our first stop was Arnhem where we stayed >here< before travelling to >here< near Plon in northern Germany and then into Denmark.

peedee


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I am going to Sweden (en route to World Scout Jamboree)via Denmark. Our route is Harwich Esbjerg,that goes near to Legoland,then onward to Copenhagen. If you buy a Copenhagen card which will also give free or discounted admission to various places including the Tivoli Gardens. I am stopping over near Copenhagen.
The Jamboree site is a days drive from Esbjerg it is in Ystad on the South Coast.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
We drove to Copenhagen and wildcamped/free aires pretty much all of the way. Was fine and a nice trip.
Was't *THAT* expensive - though it could have been. Take food/beer!

Our route, GPS locations of aires and wildcamping are on our site. See http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/trip-reviews-and-details/trip-07-holland-germany-and-denmark/ for details

If you aren't a full member then just google the following:-

doyourdream trip 7

Good luck and have a great trip


----------



## bazgreener (Dec 21, 2010)

Some great information, thanks to all for taking the time to reply


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're over 3.5T and paid I think about £60 for the bridge to Copenhagen and also for the Putgarten ferry.

If you're going to Citicamp take good earplugs! There's a constant noise from what I think must be a powerstation close by. You don't notice it much during the day, but at night..............!!


----------

